# Next Spider-Man actor chosen



## Joe88 (Jul 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> CULVER CITY, Calif., July 1, 2010 – After a comprehensive worldwide casting search, Andrew Garfield has been chosen to portray Peter Parker when Spider-Man swings back onto the screen in 3D on July 3, 2012.  The new film will begin production in early December directed by Marc Webb from a screenplay by James Vanderbilt.  Laura Ziskin and Avi Arad will produce the film from Columbia Pictures and Marvel Studios.
> 
> Today’s confirmation culminates what has been one of the most eagerly anticipated casting announcements in recent memory. Bloggers, pop culture speculators, and everyday fans have pored over and analyzed every conceivable online rumor in an attempt to discover the identity of the next actor to play Peter Parker. Garfield will immediately begin preparing for the coveted role.
> 
> ...



http://www.deadline.com/2010/07/soni-pictu...new-spider-man/

edit:
more pictures + previous movie work
http://www.movieline.com/2010/07/behold-fi...nnouncement.php
http://www.movieline.com/2010/07/3-essenti...-man.php?page=1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Could probably go in USN, but he does seem like a sort of Peter Parker type person. Hopefully the films will still be written well.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay, it's not robert faginson.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 2, 2010)

how come Tobey Maguire is not going to spiderman anymore? :/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 2, 2010)

If Tobey is not in it for the next Spider Man then I am not watching it at all.. Perhaps.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 2, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> how come Tobey Maguire is not going to spiderman anymore? :/


I was wondering that too....


----------



## Nikolay (Jul 2, 2010)

Sad to say I'm going to be skipping this one.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

They ruined it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should never change the actor of a movie series that big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That like changing the guy who plays harry potter or the guy who does homers voice.

Thanks for the news but i don't like it


----------



## Javacat (Jul 2, 2010)

After some reading up, they are going to restart the series and it's (apparently) going to have Peter still actually at high-school. If it is at high-school, it's going to be a bit odd as the actor is already 26 and will be like 28 by the time the film is finished, and into his 30's for any sequels :|


Still.. the new actor does look nerdy enough to pull off the Peter Parker bit


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 2, 2010)

its like change the actor for harry potter rofl


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't too happy when I heard that everything was basically being overhauled. They got rid of Maguire, Dunst and Raimi.


----------



## neveras (Jul 2, 2010)

Javacat said:
			
		

> After some reading up, they are going to restart the series and it's (apparently) going to have Peter still actually at high-school. If it is at high-school, it's going to be a bit odd as the actor is already 26 and will be like 28 by the time the film is finished, and into his 30's for any sequels :|
> 
> 
> Still.. the new actor does look nerdy enough to pull off the Peter Parker bit



Essentially Sam Raimi didn't want to do what the studio wanted him to do (More stupid bullshit like the last movie) and scrapped the whole project and decided to do a reboot. It was a pretty big story back when it happened. Also it's an american thing to have teenagers all played by 20-somethings. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> They ruined it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody complains about Batman. Or James Bond for that matter.

Anyway, I thought Andrew Garfield gave a great performance in Doctor Parnassus so it will be interesting to see how he plays the role of Peter Parker/Spiderman.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder, is he gonna be a GOOD Spiderman? Because Tobey wasnt a good one imo but then again neither were the movies compared to comics/tv shows.

I mean a fking emo spiderman? Come on already!


----------

